# Crossbreeding Rabbits



## mylilchix (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm thinking of raising rabbits for meat.  I've found a woman who raises giant chinchillas.  I'm planning on getting a doe from her.  I'm wondering what type of buck I should get to breed with her.  The woman I'm getting the doe from only has one breeding pair of rabbits, so I can't get a chinchilla buck from her.

Thanks, Sonja


----------



## shan777 (Apr 15, 2012)

mylilchix said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of raising rabbits for meat.  I've found a woman who raises giant chinchillas.  I'm planning on getting a doe from her.  I'm wondering what type of buck I should get to breed with her.  The woman I'm getting the doe from only has one breeding pair of rabbits, so I can't get a chinchilla buck from her.
> 
> Thanks, Sonja


Hi Sonja.
I'm new myself but from what I've learnt, it would be a good idea to cross the chinchilla with maybe a new zealand white or Californian to add in other good aspects to your stock that would be beneficial. New Zealand's usually make good mothers and are a bit easier to breed than the giants...... can someone correct me if this isn't correct, won't be offended.
I do know the giant breeds don't have a great meat to bone ratio but not sure if this applies to the giant chinchilla. Someone else may be able to help with that one.

Shan


----------



## secuono (Apr 16, 2012)

You can breed siblings for meat, just don't save their babies and rebreed. 
My Am Chin doe is bred to my Silver Fox or Californians. The babies have their mother's soft fur and grow well. I seem to get all black and then one gray no matter what. :/ The gray one grows best of all of them, though.


----------



## mylilchix (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.  I love the chins.  I've read a lot of good things about them.  I just want to make sure my doe is bigger than my buck.  I appreciate the help.  

Sonja


----------

